# Cutting a chuck roll into smaller pieces to roast.



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

I have two huge chuck rolls, can the be cut into smaller pieces to roast? I'm pretty sure the answer is yes, I guess what I'm really asking is, how should I cut it? What is ideal?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

The chuck is one of the primal cuts.  I comes from the front of the beef.  I can be broken down into roast, stew meat, ground chuck, and many more.  I am sure you can break a chuck roll down to sizes you can work with.  This is a new value added cut created by the beef industry. I like chuck for braising such as pot roast.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Check this website for new value added cuts from the chuck roll. http://www.beefretail.org/chuckrollcuts.aspx


----------



## nateashby (Dec 23, 2015)

I currently bring in about 60lbs of chuck roll every week and a half for my Pappardelle Ragu dish. The cut is fairly easy to break down, just follow the muscle lines and break it into its natural pieces. Right now my waste total when breaking it down is about 15lbs of silver skin/misc.


----------

